# TEAC HA-501 Headphone Amp



## JWahl

I've recently noticed this new headphone amplifier from TEAC that seems to have been on sale in NA for a few months but haven't seen a thread for it on here yet so I figured I'd start one.

Here is the manufacturers link for technical details:

http://audio.teac.com/product/ha-501/

From what I can gather it uses a MUSES 8920 op-amp input stage and discrete class A output stage.  I haven't found any decent internal shots apart from what is provided on the manufacturers page but it appears that the output stage may use 4 discrete transistors (mosfets?) mounted on heatsinks similar to what's seen on the Audio Technica HA-5000 and Audio-GD SA-31.  Those could in fact just be voltage regulators but it's difficult to tell without a better internal shot.  Manufacturers rated PEAK output power is 1400mw @ 32 ohms.

The most interesting and unique feature however, is the adjustable damping factor switch to adapt to headphones of various impedance. 

I suspect this could be a more affordable alternative to the HA-5000 for Audio Technica users but I haven't seen a single impression outside of one or two Japanese blogs.  The current street price for this is about $800.

There is also a matching DSD USB DAC (for the same price) along with speaker amp and CD player in the 501 series, the DAC already having it's own thread here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632413/teac-reference-line-ud-501-usb-dac-dsd

Since the amp has been out for a few months now, I'm hoping somebody has pulled the trigger on one and is able to share their impressions.  The price doesn't seem too unreasonable for what it offers IMO, very flexible for sure.


----------



## al10

Looking for an amp for my new Sennheiser HD800, is this Teac good enough for them,or to go for smth else,any opinion? Thanks.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





al10 said:


> Looking for an amp for my new Sennheiser HD800, is this Teac good enough for them,or to go for smth else,any opinion? Thanks.


 
  From looking through the HD800 appreciation thread there seems to be several choices depending on your budget and taste.  I ended up getting a used Audio-GD SA-31 for half the price and it seems to work well with the HD800 for my taste and source.  The HA-501 looks pretty nice on paper and fairly priced but I just don't think anyone has pulled the trigger on it yet.  I posted this thread 2 months ago and not a single reply until now.  Of course you could always be the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm hoping with the rising interest in the matching DAC someone will also buy up the amp with it as well.


----------



## Greeni

No one heard this yet ?


----------



## Armaegis

It looks good on paper. Lots of power on tap, nice (if somewhat brutish) design, and I'm intrigued by the knob for damping factor.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> It looks good on paper. Lots of power on tap, nice (if somewhat brutish) design, and I'm intrigued by the knob for damping factor.


 

 I think this amp would be perfect for the Audio-Technica ATH-W5000 that is notoriously picky.


----------



## cannarymburns

I got this amp for my hd650, might seem overkill, but I couldn't resist after auditioning it. To be fair, I haven't tried a lot of other high end amps, but I was really impressed over how much better it sounded than my fiio e9. The soundstage and imaging make the 650 sounds like a different headphone (but again, the e9 isn't a great amp, too dark for the 650)


----------



## Armaegis

Have no noticed much change with the damping factor knob? I imagine one of those settings should make it sound somewhat similar to the e9.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





cannarymburns said:


> I got this amp for my hd650, might seem overkill, but I couldn't resist after auditioning it. To be fair, I haven't tried a lot of other high end amps, but I was really impressed over how much better it sounded than my fiio e9. The soundstage and imaging make the 650 sounds like a different headphone (but again, the e9 isn't a great amp, too dark for the 650)


 

 congrats on your new pairing  wise decision since the amp is quite versatile for different headphones.


----------



## LordOctron

Ordered one this week, it should arrive soon ^_^


----------



## hodgjy

It certainly is a beautiful looking amp.


----------



## zenpunk

I absolutely love the look of the new 501 series and I am considering getting their digital amplifier with integrated DAC as a small all-in-one system for my HE-6.


----------



## hodgjy

I've always been a fan of TEAC, all the way back to my dad's tape deck from the early 1980s.  All their stuff seems well made.


----------



## Stoney

I listened at some length yesterday using LCD2 and LCD3.  I had not heard any of these before.  I did a brief listen with my HD650. I may try it with HD800 soon.  
   
  I didn't have a good reference point to make a firm assessment.  But the LCD3 in particular was wonderful to listen to.  Airy, defined, clean, spacious (need to verify soundstage, since I'm not familiar with these headphones), no edginess.  More air than the LCD2, and much less excess weight and mud in the bass.
   
  I found the damping factor very useful.  However, I'm not sure if there are comparably priced amps that don't need such a feature.  
   
  With the LCD2, I found the bass was plump and indistinct to some degree, enough that I would not have bought them... but then I tried the damping factor.  I found turning it up past "med" towards "high" helped quite a bit.  Going too far, though, lost a sense of full bass.  As I raised the damping factor, it was as if a resonance of the diaphragm was being raised in frequency.  I encourage more of you to play with it using various headphones; I bet, however, that heavy diaphragms such as planar magentics would show the most benefit.  For example, my HD650 showed less variation but still some.  The best I've heard the HD650 was probably WA22 and other pricey amps, or in full balanced configuration with multi-k SS amps.  
   
  One thing that bothers me: the Teac site, and Amazon, describe it as "Full-analog Dual Monaural Discrete design" and "Dual MUSES8920 Op-amps for Left and Right channels".  The opamps are used for gain, not power supply, one per channel.  
   
  http://www.teac.com/product/ha-501/


----------



## al10

Quote: 





stoney said:


> I listened at some length yesterday using LCD2 and LCD3.  I had not heard any of these before.  I did a brief listen with my HD650. I may try it with HD800 soon.
> 
> I didn't have a good reference point to make a firm assessment.  But the LCD3 in particular was wonderful to listen to.  Airy, defined, clean, spacious (need to verify soundstage, since I'm not familiar with these headphones), no edginess.  More air than the LCD2, and much less excess weight and mud in the bass.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordOctron

Finally received it ^_^
  Will post my findings later after I found the time for extended listening...
  But one thing is for sure, this thing is a beauty and the build quality is top-notch!


----------



## achristilaw

Todd at TTVJ just ordered one up for me....should be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lito1

any update? with HD800 especially…


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





lito1 said:


> any update? with HD800 especially…


 
  Hi, You might be referring to me... I plan to do that listening test.  And with the LCD3 again, and HD700.  
  I'm also curious to try the LCD3 with my Arrow... not expecting much, but it might suprise me.  
  Lastly, I'm curious about other well-regarded amps under the price of the Teac, such as the Schiit Lyr.


----------



## Lito1

yes. you or anybody else 
  thanks for the update.
   
  edit: i found this in another thread
   
   
   


twinqy said:


> Any more recs for some actual disco? I'm not too familiar with the genre.
> 
> Tried the Teac HA501/UD501 combo today. Posted it on the AAMML thread but people seem to care more about the portables I took pictures with (those who know me know I never take pictures of anything, even when on vacation. But the Teac's looked so beautifully built I couldn't resist)
> To expand on that, there was a little bit of grain ~1-4kHz (the only reason I'm being accurate with the numbers is because I brought a bunch of tones and test sweeps on the Clip Zip and also had access to the parametric EQ on JRiver) that didn't like to go away. Played around with the menu, but didn't have any DSD files. The lower end model, the one in the picture that corrupted, was beautifully made - might be one of the most aesthetically pleasing desktop fixtures I've yet to see.
> ...


----------



## al10

> The amp started panting a bit on the HD800s if I was to be really critical.


 
                                                     -   this is about  HA501 or UD501 ?


----------



## rcamus

Hi everyone... this is just a heads up for you to save some money if interested.  I have a factory sealed brand new
  Teac HA-501-B Dual Monaural Headphone Amplifier listed at Amazon for $759.00 as an Amazon seller (America's Best Bargains).  Amazon's price is $859 as I type this.  I'll let this go for $725 and free shipping if you email me at randallhurlbut@yahoo.com.  Just trying to save anyone here interested some money.


----------



## achristilaw

I find this amp has quite a unique sound delivery. I had it my hands two days after my last post....Todd (TTVJ) busted his hump to get it right out!
   
    It is quite balanced and has no noise....even with the Harvey JH13! I can listen at moderate, ear saving levels and still enjoy a terrific octave to octave frequency balance. I have had two of the HD800's in my time. The Beyer T1's and Audez'e LCD-2's. I don't have these phones any longer, these phones at those price levels, have to many flaws for my tastes.
   
     Preferring instead the HD6XX's or Grados (PS1K's, Symphone Magnums V3 & V4's, or the HP2's two of those). The Harvey's (two of those also with various cables and terminations). I will add an HE-500 later. 
   
    The amp has been running continually for a month (the glory's of solid-state) and is well burnt in. The HA-501 is exceedingly well built, particularly for it's price. The sonic signature is very tuneful, much like, and is reminiscent of a good tube amp, with solid-state control for the driver. The damping factor selecting capabilities is very useful (IMO). The Grado PS1000 has the best middle I can recall, in its mid-bass through upper midrange. The bass-line of this phone can be overly exuberant and has big shoulders. Not so when I select the appropriate damping factor setting. Likewise the treble of the PS1000 is sweet, sometimes overly so. The control creates the proper amount of air with a wonderful sheen. I only used the PS1K with the Peak or Arete w/Volcano, in an attempt to control the driver for it's best performance...not any longer. The HA-501 has taken over this responsibility.
   
    The Sennheiser 600-650's I own were driven either by my vintage Marantz 2285 or the Moth SA 2A3/45Hi for optimum playback. While both were different in sound because of the final output type, the control of each left little doubt that the Sennheisers were mated with amps that could coax the very best from those phones. The Teac does a most credible job, so I can keep the Marantz and Moth in the bullpen, not needing or wanting to make a switch for driving the Senns.
   
    The Volume take-up from zero is unique with this amp. You have room to move, even when using the ultra sensitive JH13PRO's. No noises can be detected emerging from the amp output when I plug in the Harvey's...amazing! The Harvey's can be driven by any amp, yet very few make the Harvey sing like actual authentic instruments in real space. The Lisa XP with unity gain...or the L3 (both LaRocco designs) seemed best suited. Very fast and clean, with even response, exhibiting ultra fast TIM's (transient intermodulation). The Harvey makes typical amps sound....well typical. The Teac makes special noises here!
   
    I have many....many amps, only because I'm a synergy seeker. When two components combine to reach heights that each couldn't be achieved either singularly/individually with other components? That's synergy! With the Teac....I have found an amp that I can leave in system and don't need to play amp merry-go-round. Unique... Is it the best of the best then? No, it is all the better for the ability to fill the needs of some very demanding phone types. Amps that handle the Sennheiser 6XX's don't sound credible with the Harvey (as example). Quite an achievement in my experience.
   
    I use a Bel Canto stack, Transport and Dac w/ upgraded Bel Canto power supply for headphone source. Listening to mostly Jazz (Bop, Hard Bop and Avant Garde) or Classical and Opera (a bunch of Opera). The HP-2 was configured for Opera specifically!! Rock from my generation...I'm old... Blues to Blue Grass and any balladeer that makes musical sense. No Diana (make my skin) Krall, she has my permission to burn in the hot place.
   
    Another unique feature....Yes, the "audiophile" recording is very well served. The clarity and definition with detail retrieval is exemplary. What is even more impressive is the handling of the less than stellar recording. Sifting through and framing the available sonic portrait quite credibly. The Complete Robert Johnson recordings as an example...those are some of the worst recordings that can actually glow with useful musical meaning....incredible.... takes my breath away....


----------



## achristilaw

Oops....


----------



## al10

Nice review,thanks. But what do you think about with HD800?


----------



## achristilaw

Quote: 





al10 said:


> Nice review,thanks. But what do you think about with HD800?


 
  Don't own the 800 any longer.......


----------



## LordOctron

Quote: 





lordoctron said:


> Finally received it ^_^
> Will post my findings later after I found the time for extended listening...
> But one thing is for sure, this thing is a beauty and the build quality is top-notch!


 
   
  So, after extended listening the only thing I can complain about is that I wasn't able to find any problems or shortcomings.
  To me it sounds very neutral, clean and detailed, cant hear coloration or distortions, and it performed well with any headphone I tried.
  Sure, its rather expensive, but its build like a tank, looks great, and does what it is supposed to do, flawlessly... I'd buy it again, no question!


----------



## buson160man

Well I just ordered the ha 501 amp along with the dsd dac.I am taking advantage of the sale that teac is offering.I believe the sale ends today and the offer for free shipping as well.I was just going to order and try the dsd dac but after reading about the dual mono headphone amp and its option for adjusting the damping factor I thought I would give the amp a shot as well.I am hoping this works out and both units will be keepers but you never really know about something till you try them.The 30 day free trial is a nice way to check things out before you commit to them.
    I am paticulaly curious about the headphone amp synergy with my lcd2 v2 in light of the damping factor adjustability on the amp.I do agree that though the bass is great on the lcd 2 it is a bit plump and ill defined.I have heard the bryston amp with my lcd 2 v2s in single ended fashion and the bryston seems to be a ideal partner for tightening up the warmish nature of the lcd 2 v2 and gives you a more neutral sonic balance.But the bryston is a cruel beast on less than ideal source material which can make listening sessions fatigueing.I am interested in the sonic balance that the damping factor adjustment has on the lcd 2 v2 hopefully tigthtening up the bass but not going over the top into the analytical camp like the bryston which can make listening sessions somewhat fatigueing at times.Maybe the teac will strike just the right combination of musicality while making the lcd2 v2 more neutral in its sonic balance which can be somewhat warmish.
    I am going to have some fun this week when they get here and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## buson160man

I called the teac online store today to check the status on my two orders for the ud 501 dac/headphone amp and the ha 501 headphone amp/preamp and unfortunately the customer service rep for teac said that both units are on back order status and that it would be close to a week before they would be available to be shipped.But they did say they would send me a email notification that the units are beeing shipped.I hope they come shortly after I would like to be able to burn them in sufficiently and get a handle on both units in time to make a decision on them before the thirty day free trial period expires.


----------



## buson160man

I will be comparing it to my peachtree decco computer desktop setup.I have been for the most part very satisfied with what the decco 2 brings to the game.It has also responded very well to the tweaks of a upgraded fuse (hifi tuning supreme fuse) and better power cords (several have been tried the best sounding seems to be the kubala sosna emotion with which the decco 2s dac sounds fairly dimensional). I also got the unit at a very reasonable 579 usd on the peachtree website for refurbished units.
    Given the price premium over the peachtree I expect the teac combination to best the decco 2 by a fair amount even with the tweaks.But I shall find out.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





lordoctron said:


> So, after extended listening the only thing I can complain about is that I wasn't able to find any problems or shortcomings.
> To me it sounds very neutral, clean and detailed, cant hear coloration or distortions, and it performed well with any headphone I tried.
> Sure, its rather expensive, but its build like a tank, looks great, and does what it is supposed to do, flawlessly... I'd buy it again, no question!


 
   I was wondering how long the unit took to get to you.I ordered both the ha-501 and the ud-501 from the teac online store.They said the units are both on back order and that they would not be available for shipping for at least a week.Damn I am anxious to get mine.I initially ordered the dac but seeing that it had no preamp capability for my desk top active speakers I decided to order the headphone amp as well.The added benefit of balanced input connections may be worth checking out after I had read the balanced output of the dac is benificial over the single ended connection.The headphone amp does offer more flexibility than the headphone amp section in the ud 501 dac/amp for fine tuning with different phones and it also has more output capability as well I imagine.Drop me a line and let me know how the amp is working out I am interested in your opinion.
    It would have been interesting if teac had included two power transformers in the amp as well but they did not.I was wondering if you have ever tried upgrading the fuse in any of your equipment with a premium fuse.I am a firm believer of them having upgraded all the fuses in all my equipment to hifi tuning supreme fuses.I have found the tweak to be very beneficial in obtaining maximum performance from any piece of equipment that i have tried them in.
    If I do decide the teac units are keepers I intend to upgrade the stock fuses in them with hifi tuning supreme fuses as well
   As I had mentioned before get back to me.


----------



## LordOctron

Had to wait for more than a week... The amp is definitely more capable than the one in my Teac UD-H01 (which I already liked... but it lacks power and finesse). Don't know about the UD-501, but I bet its a pretty fine piece of gear as well, tho I wish it came with some sort of programmable DSP (ie. a parametric EQ)


----------



## buson160man

After checking the specs the stated normal output for the ha-501 if I can remember is 600mw at 32 ohms.When comparing that to the stated spec for my burson ha-160 amp which is I believe is 250mw at 32 ohms I would expect a healthy boost in performance from my modest stable of headphones which consists of akg 701s,grado rs1is and audeze lcd 2v2s.My burson has been a pretty decent headphone amp particularly for driving my lcd2 v2s after a few tweaks which consisted of upgrading the stock fuse to a hifi tuning supreme fuse and upgrading the modest stock power cord on the burson amp..The best beeing at least on product synergy my nordost brahma power cord.Of course I had ordered the brahma to use elsewhere but when I want to just listen to my burson at its best it just seems to be the best matching power cord I have with the burson.I really can not imagine that anyone would buy a power cord this expensive to use specifically on a 700 dollar headphone amp.
     I had thought about possibly a burson soloist but I thought I might try something different so I ordered the teac.On paper it does not match the power output which is 4 watts per channel of course the burson is 999 dollars which is twenty percent more. After reading about the impedance matching ability of the teac and its stated seemingly chameleon like ability to adapt to different headphone types it looked interesting enough to me to check it out along with its preamp capability.Hopefully I will receve the unit with enough time to break the unit in sufficiently and return it within the 30 day free trial if it does not work out.
    we shall see.
  P.S. LordOctron now that is an interesting handle.Mine is unusual only because I can not type very well I had originally meant burson160man but I missed the r. I see you are recent to head-fi at least on the posting side glad you are on board.
    Also how has your ha 501 developed so far and is it broken in completely yet ? I am interested in some specifics about how it sounds to you and how it adapts to your headphone or headphones if you have more than one like me.


----------



## LordOctron

Quote: 





buson160man said:


> I see you are recent to head-fi at least on the posting side glad you are on board. Also how has your ha 501 developed so far and is it broken in completely yet ? I am interested in some specifics about how it sounds to you and how it adapts to your headphone or headphones if you have more than one like me.


 
   
  Thanks! Actually I joined here because one of the drivers in my beloved Denon AH-D2000 died, so I looked for disassembly instructions and if someone with the same problem is willing to sell his broken ones (to repair mine). I'm involved in A/V related things for over 10 years (more in video than audio... codec and filter development and actual processing) but after these things became boring (content became better -> less processing/filtering needed -> less challenging... modern compression methods are "as good as it can get" -> current development is more about streaming and mobile devices -> never was a fan of quality trade-offs which are required here). Nowadays I spend my time with other things like photography and I earn my money "by hand" (I build trains) which is something completely different than what I did before but fun as well, A/V is down to consumption for the most part (home cinema and enjoying good music).
   
  For the broken-in thing: Because of my background I'm more on the "scientific" side, this means that effects I cant clearly observe or test are questionable to me. That doesn't necessary mean they don't exist, they are perhaps just to small to point my finger at. Burn-in is one of this things... Even if I'd perceive a change over time I cant be sure if its just "imaginary" or real without having equipment to measure it or having a second "fresh" device to compare to.
   
  For the headphones... I tried the following: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80, Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250, Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250, Ultrasone HFi 580, Ultrasone Pro 900, and my old old Sony MDR 7506. Each of this cans has its own characteristics, strengths and shortcomings (ie. the Ultrasone's are great in low frequency rendition but they can sound somewhat metallic upwards) but I'm happy to say that none of these were significantly enhanced or altered by the amp (as I wrote, it seems to be kinda neutral). For the dampening factor switch, I'm not sure what to think of it... While running headphones on a low/bad dampening factor seems to make a difference (for some cans) I don't perceive much (if any) difference when its already high (ie. 80 Ohm @ mid vs high), so leaving it on high seems to be a valid option to me (this might change when trying other headphones tho). Anyway, its always nice to have a option, heh?


----------



## zenpunk

Not the headphone amp  but the speaker amplifier + DAC from the same series. Superb with the HE-6 and very sexy looking


----------



## buson160man

Yeah the teacs do look sexy from the pictures I have seen.I am anxious to get both the dsd dac and the headphone amp but so far I have not heard anything from teacs online store and it has been over a week now since I ordered.I guess I am going to have to just struggle with my decco 2 ( just kidding the decco 2s dac is actually very good) for now.
    It will be interesting to make a comparison to the decco 2s dac section.The decco 2 is only 96khz but it seems to be a fine sounding dac even without the higher sampling rates.But there are better dedicated headphone amps out there.Both my burson ha-160 and my ray samuels otl raptor amps trump the amp section in my peachtree.
    As I had stated before I am particularly interested in the headphone amps compatabilty with my lcd2 v2 phones.
     I hope both units come soon.


----------



## LordOctron

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Not the headphone amp  but the speaker amplifier + DAC from the same series. Superb with the HE-6 and very sexy looking


 
   
  Very sexy! I'm a sucker for VU-meters, every amp should have em


----------



## buson160man

Well both my dac and headphone amp that were ordered are now on backorder for delivery till mid june.These must be popular because it will be almost a month since  I ordered the units in another week and a half.Patience is another name for audiophile.


----------



## al10

Anyone tried it with Senn HD800 ?


----------



## Stoney

Bumping this thread, seeking more comments from owners and auditioners.  
  My main interests are the HD800 and HD650, although LCDs are also of interest.  
  I note that this does not support balanced wiring of headphones.  So, I wonder
  if its other virtues outweigh this lack of feature.  I'm told the Senns love to run balanced.  
   
  User manual: http://www.teac.com/content/downloads/products/885/ha-501_om_efs_va.pdf


----------



## Audiowood

I am very close to pulling the trigger on the HA501. I wonder if there are any more review out there? So far Amazon reviews are superb. I am very curious on the Muse Opamp.
   
  Anyone ?


----------



## Audiowood




----------



## breizh

Hi,
  
 I have been owning the Teac HA-501 for few days now
 I already have a Yulong U100 and the Schiit Asgard 1 and my headphones are AKG K550 + Beyer DT880 32
  
 It's a clear step up in comparison to the Asgard which is already a nice beast
 To make it short, the Teac is better in everything (logical, given the price difference) (625€ vs 250€ best price in Europe)
  
 It makes my K550 really shine
  
 Compared to the Asgard:
  - the bass is clearly more defined, more controlled with great impact
  - soundstage, transparence are better and clarity is exceptional
  - the dynamic is also one step up
  
 It's really a wonderful combination with the AKG, with razor edge to the guitars and amazing separation between the instruments
 For example, it does a marvellous job with the Beatles remasters (2009) - the stereo is fantastic
  
 With my Beyer it's sometimes paradise, but bad recordings may be a little treble harsh
 But with good recordings, it's sublime
  
 For closed listening, i think i will retain this combination for a long long time (teac + K550)
 For open listening, maybe i will look at an upgrade toward something with a little less treble... do you have any recommendation in this way ? Beyer T1 ? Hifiman HE-500 ?
  
 thanks
  
 a french headfier


----------



## metalgear

bump for more awareness and reviews..


----------



## mrenvy

I have ordered mine. Looking forward to trying it tonight.


----------



## sovereignty68

Ordered mine from Factory Outlet Store for $700. I hope I will receive it by Friday.


----------



## Wil

Bump for interest with the HD800.
  
 I wanted to get the 501, but couldn't resist a Lehmann BCL that was going for 500 USD used.
  
 But i may be still tempted to get the 501 to see how it pairs with my HD800 and LCD2.2...the damping option looks very interesting indeed.


----------



## Stereo Hiend

Hi guys,

I would like to know if a friend know teac ud501 fuses specifications ?

Because I intend to upgrade the stock fuses in it with hifi tuning supreme fuses as well.

Thanks and Best regards, 

Stereo Hiend


----------



## Andy40s

I was looking for a new pair of headphones a couple of weeks ago and didn't immediately do a 'Google' and take account of all the dubious opinions available as many areas of the internet do not match the quality of discussion and considered opinion found here. (I have looked widely in the last fortnight!)
 So it was a trip to the local, serious, quality, hifi shop, and the result was HD650, for SQ and comfort. I tried a wide range of amplifiers also as that may have been my next purchase in the hifi ladder, and none of them sounded bad with the 650s, and then revelation! The salesman said why not try the HA-501 it's a step up on most headphone amps, never mind built in headphone stages. 
 Awesome! A completely different quality, smooth but not veiled, so much detail that every track sounds better than ever before. I think the amp may still be getting better as it burns in as well, but I am enjoying it so much that I am far too tempted to just sit back and be immersed in the musicality rather than try to be critical of any early day failings.
  
 Downside of all this: - I went out looking to spend no more than a few 100s and now have spent 1000 or so (adjust monetary values to fit your local currency , PS it's a factor of 10!!)) AND I am now unhappy with the amp and speakers in the listening room as they don't compare to the new headphones + HA-501 combo.
  
 YMMV
  
 Looking around now to see what I should put on the list for speakers and amp when I send it to Santa Claus.
  
 P.S. I just registered so I could send this and didn't really read all the info about taking care what I posted, so feel free to shoot me down if I got it all wrong. It seems like a good place though, so I may hang around a bit.


----------



## ESL-1

I expect to have one at the upcoming meet in Bayside, N.Y. On Nov. 9th.


----------



## ESL-1

A follow up since I had possession of the HA-501 for several days around the time of the NY meet as it was loan to me by a local high end shop, American Audiophile in Lynbrook. I was very pleased with it's ability to pair well with the number of phones I tried it with. It made my Q701, Beyer DT880 250 ohm and Grado RS1 sound better than they have before. The damping adjustment is definitely a real tool here. Wish I had more time with it. The single most impressive result was what it did with my Grado SR225i which I feel is a superb phone and value for their $200 price range. The transformation with Teac was amazing, everything improved across the full spectrum, it took the 225i into a whole other level of performance. 

Bottom line, I intend to get the HA-501 into my arsenal in the next few months if possible. 

PS. The build quality is excellent as pretty much everyone else has said.


----------



## al10

There is review of device in august Audio Magazine /in german/. Can someone tell in few words the summary?


----------



## mvdventura

Yesterday I received a Teac UD-501 DAC. When mine Audeze LCD 2, Rev 2, were connected direct to its headphones output the sound was marvelous.
  
 I´m wondering if the Teac HA-501 headphone amp paired with the above mentioned DAC is really a (big) step forward in terms of sound quality.
  
 Looking for your valuable opinions.
  
 Regards,
  
 Daniel


----------



## Operabuff

My first post, so be gentle, please... 

I just recently got a HA-501, which I've so far only used with my ancient Sennheiser HD-540 (300 Ohm model, got them in 1991 for the equivalent of about 110 €, whatever that might correspond to at todays wages and prices, and yes, I do save my receipts for any purchase with a warranty). They have served me well for almost a quarter of a century, requiring no other maintenance than new earpads now and then.

Due to equipment location issues (to be solved once I manage to buy the 501 series CD-player (right now I'm using a DVD player as the source), I haven't been able to experiment very much with the damping factor adjustment, but based on preliminary findings, it does not seem to do very much for my 300 Ohm headpnones.

My question relates to the math behing the damping factor:
As far as I understand, the damping factor is defined as the headphone impedance divided by the output impedance of the amplifier.
This should mean that what the damping factor knob does, is that it changes the output impedance of the amp.
On Teac's homepage there is a table with the damping factor for various settings and headphone impedances, some distance down this page: http://www.teac.com/product/ha-501/
Dividing the headphone impedance with the damping factor should then give the output impedance for each setting, like this:
High, DF = 76 @ 32 Ohm, corresponding to the output impedance ~0.4 Ohm.
Between high and Mid, DF = 98 @ 64 Ohm, corresponding to ~0.6 Ohm.
Mid, DF = 97 @ 120 Ohm, ~1.2 Ohm.
Between Mid and Low, DF = 115 @ 300 Ohm, ~ 2.6 Ohm.
Low, DF = 118 @ 600 Ohm, ~5.1 Ohm.
So if my math is correct, then the damping factor setting adjusts the output impedance between 0.4 and 5.1 Ohms.
It seems to me that this pretty small adjustment range might have some impact of the driver control of low impedance headphones, but likely no audiable difference for high impedance phones?
On the other hand, I can see the idea of not giving a "too high" output impedance option, so that anyone pluggng in low impedance phones does not have the possibility to choose a unsuitably low damping factor.

Is my math right? Which might explain why I preliminarily can't hear a difference between the settings on my 300 Ohm phones...

With best regards,
Patrik

P.S.
Did anyone notice that some Beyer T1's are shown in one photo on the Teac product page linked above. Definitely hgh impedance phones...
And a pair I will eventually try to get a listen to, just to see how much technology has progressed in 25 years, compared to my current Sennheisers.... 
I though I'd like to try the Beyer 880's, T90's and T1's, as well as the Sennheiser HD 700's and 800's. Any others I should try? Physical comfort is my top priority, as important as absolute sound quality....


----------



## Operabuff

Bumping my own message, because I'm still curious about if my understanding of the math behind the damping factor might be correct, and I figured that the time-delay caused by having my fist post moderator-vetted might have caused some members to miss the post...
 
B.r.
Patrik


----------



## mvdventura

Hello Patrik,
  
 Would you advance something about the sound of the TEAC HA-501?
  
 Regards,
  
 Daniel


----------



## Operabuff

Difficult question, as I've had it for only a few weeks. I can't really say much more than that it sounds very neutral to me, and appears to do exactly what a "technically ideal" amp should do, i.e. amplify the signal without distorting it in any way, have high s/n-ratio, and control the drivers well (dampen).
I've so far only used it with the 300 Ohm Sennheisers (not even tried it with my low impedance on-ear phones), and I can hear nothing but beautiful music, if that is what is on the CD in the first place.
I've used the same phones for over 20 years with two other integrated amps ("speaker amps"), and they have worked well with those also. What I have noted, is that no headphone amp built into a CD-player or cassette deck (yes, we had those back in the day) could control the 300 Ohm Sennheisers the way the amplifier stages (likely the same stages that feeds the full size speakers) on the integrated amps. With this I just wish to point out that yes, I do note differences between wellworking and underpowered or otherwise lacking amps, but that it is too early for me to notice if the Teac sound different in any way. It just plain sounds good, in the sense that I can't hear anything wrong that could eminate from the amp.
One notable thing is that it is the quietest amp I've ever heard, noisewise. Turning up the volume to full output gain, I can hear nothing. No hiss or hum. Even at max. And I had an audiogram last year, which showed that my hearing is still decent even at higher frequencies.
I might add that the reason I chose the Teac was because it has input selection, and pre-out with variable volume control. This was important for ne, because it does double duty as a preamp (ontrol amp) for a pair of active speakers.

I don't know if that was what you wanted to hear, but I can't really add much more yet. I'm quite happy with the amp.

B.r.
Patrik


----------



## mvdventura

Thank you very much Patrik.


----------



## nikko2014

Hi everybody,

I've just bought this amplifier and i would like to ask you if i have to remove the headphones every time before turning off the amplifier?

Thank you for your help.

Regards from italy.

Nico


----------



## r3dMuGeN

hey,
  
 Im a bit of a newbie, so i apologize for my lack of audio terms
  
 Im currently running a Beyer T1/Beyer 880 600Ohm through the Fiio E17/E09K combo and looking to step it up a notch.
 being from a Fiio combo, the price is quite a jump as well, im just trying to find what a good step up would be
 I also looked into the WA7 FF, and have heard some good things from both.
 Would it be preferred i go all out and get the HA501 combo with the UD501? or is there another preferred setup?
 The technical numbers unfortunately dont make sense with me at all, just what sounds pleasing to the ears
 What im looking for is what is the easiest to setup/manage, requires the least maintenance, and has the bang for the buck.
 I mainly listen to pop/rock/classical/vocal tracks, and i would use my setup for movies and games here and there
  
 Any suggestions?
 Thanks


----------



## Operabuff

nikko2014 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've just bought this amplifier and i would like to ask you if i have to remove the headphones every time before turning off the amplifier?
> 
> ...




Assuming that your amp works like mine does, I see no reason to remove the headphones before switching off.

Mine makes absolutely no noise ("thud" or similar) like some amps do when turning off. None whatsoever.

And when turning on, the auto-mute feature silences the output for 10 seconds when the power is turned on. Unless you have the volume setting at something other than full off, when it keeps the output silent until you turn down the volume, and then up again.

I've only had the amp for a month, and only used it with one set of headphones (Sennheiser HD-540 Reference, 300 Ohm model of the first series), but so far I'm pretty impressed. Very quiet (no noise - very high S/N ratio), mechanically well built, does not seem to remove or add anything to the music - kind of "dissapears" from the chain. Effortless, if you will. Good range of inputs, and pre-out - I use mine also as a control amp for my active monitors (small Genelecs, the 6010A). It is not inexpensive, but for me it is worth the price, and I say that being a pretty frugal person....

Best regards,
Patrik


----------



## nikko2014

Good morning Patrik,

Thank you for your answer, i just wanted to be sure since this is my second headphone amplifier after the epiphany o2 that i used before and i'm not so expert in this regard. No i do not hear any noise turning off the amp so i assume it's pretty safe to leave the headphones inside.

I just received the amp yesterday and so far my impressions are really positive. Actually i use a pair of fidelio x1 but i was thinking of buying the beyerdynamic T1, do you think it would be a good match with this amplifier?

Thanks again for your help.

Regards.

Nico


----------



## Operabuff

I think I'm the wrong person to answer if the T1 is a "good match" in the sense that manay people here seem to hear/feel.

 Two reasons for why I say that:

1.
I've used the same headphones as my main "stationary" pair for 22 years now. So I'm definitely not experienced at all when it comes to many brands or models.
Still, I plan to audition/try some new decent headphones within the next couple of weeks, among them the T1, T90 and DT-880, and the Sennheiser HD-800 and 700.
Not that I'm unhappy with my current headphones, but their design is about 30 years old, so I'd like to hear for myself how much better modern headphones might be.

2.
While the Teac is my first dedicated headphone amp, my feeling/guess is that "synergy" between amps and headphones is mostly that they technically work well together (enough power for a certain impedance, be that impedance high or low, suitable damping factor i.e. output impedance and that neither the headphones or the amp has similar "aberrations" in the frequency response).
While accepting that nothing is perfect, much of the matching of a certain amp to certain headphones seems to me to be an effort to correct a fault in the headphones frequency response by using an amp with a similar fault in the other direction, which atleast partly reduces the total error in the combinations sound signature.
Given that the Teac should be powerful enough to easily drive and control the 600 Ohm T1 to whatever safe volume with ample reserves (i.e. provide enough voltage), while being a solid state (transistor) amp, it should also be able to supply any current demand that low impedande headphones might require. Thus I fully expect it to work well with any headphones, really. But being neutral in sound signature, it will likely not "mask" any shortcomings in the headphones, either.

Now that I've gotten that all off my chest, I invite anyone disagreeing, to make their point... 

One other thing about the T1's with the Teac:
There is a picture of the Teac product page showing T1's with this amp...

Best regard,
Patrik


----------



## nikko2014

Thank you Patrik for your point of view. It makes perfect sense to me.
  
 I'm planning to hear some more headphones myself before buying the t1 since it's a quite expansive headphone, but for now it's the one that i prefer among all the ones (very few)  that i've been able to listen.
  
 Thanks again for your opinions.
  
 Best regards.
  
 Nico


----------



## ESL-1

esl-1 said:


> A follow up since I had possession of the HA-501 for several days around the time of the NY meet as it was loan to me by a local high end shop, American Audiophile in Lynbrook. I was very pleased with it's ability to pair well with the number of phones I tried it with. It made my Q701, Beyer DT880 250 ohm and Grado RS1 sound better than they have before. The damping adjustment is definitely a real tool here. Wish I had more time with it. The single most impressive result was what it did with my Grado SR225i which I feel is a superb phone and value for their $200 price range. The transformation with Teac was amazing, everything improved across the full spectrum, it took the 225i into a whole other level of performance.
> 
> Bottom line, I intend to get the HA-501 into my arsenal in the next few months if possible.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, the time has come and the trigger has been pulled, I ordered the HA-501 from local dealer American Audiophile in Lynbrook, N.Y. earIier this week and am hoping to have it in time to begin break in and listening next weekend if all goes well.  This has been on the top of my to get list since my posting back in the Fall.  I have added a few more phones to the collection in that time so I should be able to get a broad band assessment in the next few weeks.  Feels like Christmas eve already..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 It certainly is a looker too.....


----------



## lithium1085

esl-1 said:


> Well, the time has come and the trigger has been pulled, I ordered the HA-501 from local dealer American Audiophile in Lynbrook, N.Y. earIier this week and am hoping to have it in time to begin break in and listening next weekend if all goes well.  This has been on the top of my to get list since my posting back in the Fall.  I have added a few more phones to the collection in that time so I should be able to get a broad band assessment in the next few weeks.  Feels like Christmas eve already.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I look forward to your impressions.....I looks really interesting


----------



## buson160man

There is a review of the ha-501 in the april 2014 issue of the hi-fi news & record review. The review was very positive.
 I have the companion ud-501 dac and it is a honey of a dac on my desktop sound system.


----------



## ESL-1

Thanks for the heads up. One of my other headphone buddies came across that issue yesterday and has purchased it for me, hope to meet up with him sometime within a week. In the meantime Fedex tracking indicates it will be delivered to American Audiophile on Thursday so I am planning to get out of work on time for a change and get to pick it up. 

Should make for a fun weekend. Impressions will follow as I get some time logged in.


----------



## ESL-1

I picked up the TEAC HA-501 tonight, it arrived at the dealer at 3:30pm today, I couldn't wait to get out of work and get there. Once home I quickly set it up and got it running my Grado PS500. After a hurried dinner I began some listening and tried several phones. I settled on the PS500 for the remainder of the evening, they never sounded as good. So far I found the second step up on the damping factor control seemed to mate best with them. 

Being a firm believer in electronics breaking in I will give it more time before giving more in depth impressions. Suffice to say it appears it will be a long and happy relationship.

Stay tuned.

BTW, thanks to Mike of American Audiophile for getting it in for me before the weekend and for always being a great guy to deal with.


----------



## ESL-1

Day two and I spent some time listening to the amp with my AKG Q701. I never heard my 701's sound so good. Bass extension, control and detail is much improved. Mids continue to sound excellent and the high frequency has been reined in without any loss, just sounds smoother and more refined, little details not heard before with these phones are now present and the sum total is a top to bottom transformation.

I ran the amp all Thursday night so I have perhaps ten hours on it. I am positive it will be benefitting from more play time.

Just in case it not obvious, I am very impressed with my first listens, confirms what I thought when I had a sample on loan for the Fall N.Y. Meet in Queens that Mullet put together.

More to come......


----------



## hodgjy

I received my HA-501 last Friday and I've been giving it a good workout.  So far, all of my impressions have been very positive.  At some point, I'll write up a more formal mini-review, but for now I'm just enjoying the beautiful music.


----------



## ESL-1

I have close to 100 hours logged and it is really showing it's stuff. I tried a couple of harder loads, my AKG K240 Sextet along with the AkG K340 and Beyer DT880 600ohm. The Grado PS500 does great with just one turn of damping control making a significant difference in results. I need to unbury my vintage RS-1, expecting excellent results here also. Seems to be truly an amp for all seasons and mating. Excellent control os all aspects of the frequency, dimension, detail refined articulate sound with a lot of dimension. Fully coming up to my expectations. I am sure the best is yet to come. 

Get your ears on one and put it on top of your wish list.

More to report as that rare commodity time allows me.

Wonderful design, all the controls feel great too, a lot of pride of ownership in one package

Joe


----------



## r3dMuGeN

Im on the same boat as nikko2014, looking to work this with my T1's
 also, no pro at this headphone stuff quite yet, just been using really entry level gear
 currently running DT880 600 ohm and T1's at home with a FiiO E09K and E17
 its used for......everything........ music, movies, games, net browsing, just everything so far
  
 this may be my 2nd largest investment in audio gear
 just wanted to see if anyone else has anything to say on this with the T1's
  
 Thanks!


----------



## hodgjy

I wrote a review about this amp.  You can read it here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/teac-ha-501-b-dual-monaural-headphone-amplifier/reviews/10925


----------



## ESL-1

r3dmugen said:


> Im on the same boat as nikko2014, looking to work this with my T1's
> also, no pro at this headphone stuff quite yet, just been using really entry level gear
> currently running DT880 600 ohm and T1's at home with a FiiO E09K and E17
> its used for......everything........ music, movies, games, net browsing, just everything so far
> ...




On my second week with the HA-501 and have been enjoying every moment. Since I also received in the same last two weeks a set of Stax SR Sigmas that i had pursuing it has been hard each night to decide what new toy to indulge in. After reading your comments above I decided tonight I should try my DT 880 600 ohm with the Teac.
Seven songs in on one of my main test discs (Burmester -Art for the Ear / Vorfuhrungs -CD II) and I am just loving what the amp is doing with the Beyers. Sorry I do not have access to a T1 but I can pretty much guarantee your really liking the Teac with your 880's. So far I have tried and loved the results with this amp driving my AKG K340, Q701 and K240 Sextett, Grado RS1, PS500, RS225i and SR60i. In most cases all these sounded better on the HA-501 than I have previously heard them. The one exception would be the AKG K340 on my OTL Woo WA3 which approaches a magical synergy. When I find more time I will need to do some serious comparison with DT880 on the Woo vs. The Teac.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Anyone tried this amp with dynamic, low impedance closed cans? Especially D7000, TH-900, W3000ANV?
 Overpowered? More analytical or euphonic?


----------



## hodgjy

appleheadmay said:


> Anyone tried this amp with dynamic, low impedance closed cans? Especially D7000, TH-900, W3000ANV?
> Overpowered? More analytical or euphonic?


 
  
 I have with the Shure 1540.  Very neutral presentation of the amp.  My tube amps are a little warmer, but the TEAC isn't clinical at all.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks for your impressions.
 I am trying to make up my mind and choose between the Teac amp+dac, Fostex HP-a8 and Oppo HA-1 at the moment.
 I am looking for good synergy with the TH-900 and some AT woodies.
 I see neutral as being in the middle between analytical and euphonic. Let's say my preference would be halfway inbetween neutral and euphonic.
 I did own a Teac UD-H01 before which is rather inexpensive. Although it was good at it's price it wasn't what i was looking for.
 These new 500 series might be something different though, the specs and features sure look promising.


----------



## mr.khali

I would love to read a review on this amp compared to the Oppo HA 1.  I always find it strange how some products get all the attention while others seem to get ignored.  From what I have read thus far this TEAC amp would compare very well.  I realize this does not have a DAC included, but it is priced with that omission in mind.


----------



## hodgjy

mr.khali said:


> I would love to read a review on this amp compared to the Oppo HA 1.  I always find it strange how some products get all the attention while others seem to get ignored.  From what I have read thus far this TEAC amp would compare very well.  I realize this does not have a DAC included, but it is priced with that omission in mind.


 
  
 Not many people have the TEAC because it never got to FOTM status like the Oppo.  Nothing against the Oppo, of course


----------



## mr.khali

Hopefully with a few more glowing reviews such as yours the TEAC will get some more well deserved attention.


----------



## hodgjy

mr.khali said:


> Hopefully with a few more glowing reviews such as yours the TEAC will get some more well deserved attention.


 
  
 Thanks! It is a nice amp for sure.


----------



## ESL-1

Now that I have had my TEAC HA-501 for a couple of months my regard for it's abilitiy and value has only been enhanced.  So far it is has done an exemplary job of working well with the following diverse sets of phones:  Grado RS-1, Grado PS500, Sennheiser HD600, Beyer Dynamic DT-880 600 ohm and 250 ohm versions, AKG Q701, AKG K340, AKG K240 Sextett, Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Grado SR60e, Grado GR10, Sennheiser HD414 2000 ohm and Sennheiser HD424.  I am sure I am forgetting one or two
  
 The dual mono Class amp has a good amount of push behind it and lends authority, good bass control and depth and very refined mids and highs.  The five position impedance adjustment switch gives you the ability to fine tune to which ever phone you are using to get the best results,
  
 Build quality is very good, solid feel and good components utilized.
  
 Highly recommended.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I wanna believe you but I got a problem and a question.
You didn't use closed sensitive dynamics with it and that'ts the only reference point I need.
And what I surely would love is a comparison with the HP-A8.

I know you don't use the gear I am talking about but if anyone does I'd.love some info soon as I already pulled the trigger halfway on the HP-A8.

I'd love the second pair of amp outputs on the TEAC but I'm afraid I'd be missing out on quality, power and more euphonic sound I'd get with the HP-A8.


----------



## Synthax

Anyone please could compare this unit to other well know headphone amplifiers?


----------



## AppleheadMay

synthax said:


> Anyone please could compare this unit to other well know headphone amplifiers?


 
  
 I wouldn't mind a comparison as well, just out of curiosity.
 I think the problem is not many people have this amp or if they do they might not have something similar to compare with.


----------



## mrenvy

Not many people have more than one high end headphone amplifier.


----------



## nikko2014

esl-1 said:


> On my second week with the HA-501 and have been enjoying every moment. Since I also received in the same last two weeks a set of Stax SR Sigmas that i had pursuing it has been hard each night to decide what new toy to indulge in. After reading your comments above I decided tonight I should try my DT 880 600 ohm with the Teac.
> Seven songs in on one of my main test discs (Burmester -Art for the Ear / Vorfuhrungs -CD II) and I am just loving what the amp is doing with the Beyers. Sorry I do not have access to a T1 but I can pretty much guarantee your really liking the Teac with your 880's. So far I have tried and loved the results with this amp driving my AKG K340, Q701 and K240 Sextett, Grado RS1, PS500, RS225i and SR60i. In most cases all these sounded better on the HA-501 than I have previously heard them. The one exception would be the AKG K340 on my OTL Woo WA3 which approaches a magical synergy. When I find more time I will need to do some serious comparison with DT880 on the Woo vs. The Teac.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.




Hi ESL-1, can i ask you at which level of damping are you setting the Teac when using the DT 880?

Thank you.


----------



## ESL-1

I do now have T1's. With them I set the control in the middle or one step up from middle (2nd from top). Got home late or I would try the 880 600ohm but I think it was middle. I see you have a T1 so the first part of my answer will be what you would want. On the T1 I am more often in that one step up from the middle unless the source has issues.

Feel free to reach out If you have any questions.


----------



## nikko2014

Thank you very much for your answer ESL-1. Yes i asked this because i also have the T1, and following the Teac instruction manual i always use the gain/damping setting in the low position since this should be the one for the 600 ohm headphones (or maybe i misunderstood the manual... ? ) but especially with rock music i have the sensation that there is not enough power with this kind of setting even if i turn up the volume nearly to the max... As a source i use a desktop sacd/cd player the sony xa 5400 es and works flawlessly with any other amp that i have so i do not think it's a source problem.
  
 I didn't use the upper level of the gain/damping setting since i thought this could damage the headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , maybe i was misguided by the Teac manual ... sorry but i do not have much experience this is my first serious headphone system 
  
 So if you tell me there is no danger i will try your setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks again for you help.
  
 Any further info will be much appreciated


----------



## ESL-1

nikko2014 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer ESL-1. Yes i asked this because i also have the T1, and following the Teac instruction manual i always use the gain/damping setting in the low position since this should be the one for the 600 ohm headphones (or maybe i misunderstood the manual... ? ) but especially with rock music i have the sensation that there is not enough power with this kind of setting even if i turn up the volume nearly to the max... As a source i use a desktop sacd/cd player the sony xa 5400 es and works flawlessly with any other amp that i have so i do not think it's a source problem.
> 
> I didn't use the upper level of the gain/damping setting since i thought this could damage the headphones :tongue_smile:  , maybe i was misguided by the Teac manual ... sorry but i do not have much experience this is my first serious headphone system
> 
> ...




No danger at all, feel free to experiment, you may find yourself adjusting the setting according to the sonic quality of the source to find the setting that sounds best with what you are listening to. 

Enjoy the experimenting, let me know how it goes.


----------



## breizh

Hi,
  
 I own a Beyer T1 and the Teac HA-501, and I use the damping selector on the "high" position, but I have to admit I don't hear huge difference with the lowest position.
 It is more evident with my AKG K550 which is a low impedance headphone, and for which the "high" position clearly gives a bit more bass.
  
 Now for the sound level with the T1, my main listening is done between 22 and 30 on the volume knob (rock music especially), depending on the recording - with classical music, I sometimes have to raise the volume a bit more (up to 17-20)
 Actually if you take a look at the specs, you will notice that this amp is punchy for low impedance headphones but not much for high impedance ones.
  
 The Schiit Asgard that I used to own had more power for my T1 (and K550 also), but the clarity and articulation were less impressive.
  
 Richard


----------



## nikko2014

esl-1 said:


> No danger at all, feel free to experiment, you may find yourself adjusting the setting according to the sonic quality of the source to find the setting that sounds best with what you are listening to.
> 
> Enjoy the experimenting, let me know how it goes.




Thank you again for your help ESL-1, after dinner i will experiment a little with the gain setting and see what happens 

I will post the results!


----------



## nikko2014

breizh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a Beyer T1 and the Teac HA-501, and I use the damping selector on the "high" position, but I have to admit I don't hear huge difference with the lowest position.
> It is more evident with my AKG K550 which is a low impedance headphone, and for which the "high" position clearly gives a bit more bass.
> ...


 

 Hi Richard,
  
 thanks for your contribution. Like i said i've always used the gain setting in the "low" position, and the volume level set between 15 and 12 (only with some cd's like the shm platinum cd's that have a lower level of volume registration i had to push the volume at 7...) but generally speaking i had always the feeling that with this gain setting the Teac had not enough power to drive well the T1. 
  
 Tonight i will try different levels of gain/damping and see what happens. I'm sure that ESL-1 is right when he says that also the source is important when you choose which level of gain/damping to select.
  
 By the way can i ask you guys which are the sources that you are actually using with the Teac and the T1?


----------



## ESL-1

nikko2014 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> thanks for your contribution. Like i said i've always used the gain setting in the "low" position, and the volume level set between 15 and 12 (only with some cd's like the shm platinum cd's that have a lower level of volume registration i had to push the volume at 7...) but generally speaking i had always the feeling that with this gain setting the Teac had not enough power to drive well the T1.
> 
> ...




With my turntable temporarily not in the system my source is CDs played on a Theta Data Basic II transport and Theta DS Pro Basic III DAC.


----------



## breizh

On my side, the chain is: laptop (foobar with MP3 320k or flac) --> HRT streamer II+ Dac --> TEAC


----------



## nikko2014

So guys i have done some experiments with the damping/gain setting, but i have to say the differences were not so big as i expected... i find the sound in the "low setting" position to be warmer and a little bit softer, on the higher positions it's a little bit louder and crispy to me, but again i'm talking about really small differences...
  
 Thanks again to ESL-1 and breizh for your help


----------



## ivanlyf

Joining this thread!
  
 I just bought the TEAC HA-501 headphone amplifier 2 days ago to replace my ifi audio iCan. Bah, the iCan v2 sounds super hollow as compared to the TEAC HA-501!
  
 My setup:
  
 Genre: Classical music and Jazz
 PC: J River MC20, AIFF files
 Cables: Cardas Clear USB, XLR and RCA cables
 DAC: Mytek Stereo192-DSD DAC
 Speakers: Adam Audio Artist 5
 Headphone: Sennheiser HD800 (stock)
 Power: Isotek Evo 3 power conditioners and power cables
  
 Thus far, have found that a high damping factor makes the classical a bit too fast paced....the middle setting fits better.
  
 Oh, and I'm also using the TEAC HA-501 as a pre-amp to my speakers


----------



## ESL-1

ivanlyf said:


> Joining this thread!
> 
> I just bought the TEAC HA-501 headphone amplifier 2 days ago to replace my ifi audio iCan. Bah, the iCan v2 sounds super hollow as compared to the TEAC HA-501!
> 
> ...



Enjoy your new acquisition, it is a very good and flexible piece. I use the output in the fixed setting to daisy chain my source to my other HP amps, glad to hear it is working well as a preamp.

In the Metro NY area American Audiophile in Lynbrook is an authorized dealer and Mike is a great guy to deal with.

Have fun.....


----------



## ivanlyf

Have nearly achieved 5 hours of use so far as a speaker pre-amp and a headphone amplifier...
  
 The amplifier is fitting nicely into my setup which I tweaked for classical music and a bit of a jazz.
  
 I'm very picky with the treble signature because a suppressed or uncontrolled treble can very quickly and surely destroy the sound of a string work (quartet, quintet, sextet, trios etc.). The TEAC HA-501 has shown that it can control the treble well - the treble is certainly not suppressed and neither is it harsh. 
  
 I will try to add more impressions as the amplifier comes "on-line" with burning in.


----------



## ESL-1

ivanlyf said:


> Have nearly achieved 5 hours of use so far as a speaker pre-amp and a headphone amplifier...
> 
> The amplifier is fitting nicely into my setup which I tweaked for classical music and a bit of a jazz.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As a headphone amp the bass is also very well controlled so I expect it to be the same via preamp outputs.  Which amp and speakers are you hooked up to?
  
 Burn in on it for my application as headphone amp was not overly long, less than 50 hours I would guess.  Prior to the unit I purchased I had an opportunity to audition a demo model from American Audiophile for a couple of weeks in my set up and that was the convincer for me.  It has been a very good match for a majority of my dynamic phones and also did well with the notoriously hard to drive AKG K340 electret/dynamic hybrid.  My Woo WA3 is particularly good with the AKG also, no surprise there as an OTL it does like higher impedence loads.


----------



## ivanlyf

esl-1 said:


> As a headphone amp the bass is also very well controlled so I expect it to be the same via preamp outputs.  Which amp and speakers are you hooked up to?
> 
> Burn in on it for my application as headphone amp was not overly long, less than 50 hours I would guess.  Prior to the unit I purchased I had an opportunity to audition a demo model from American Audiophile for a couple of weeks in my set up and that was the convincer for me.  It has been a very good match for a majority of my dynamic phones and also did well with the notoriously hard to drive AKG K340 electret/dynamic hybrid.  My Woo WA3 is particularly good with the AKG also, no surprise there as an OTL it does like higher impedence loads.


 
  
 I'm using Active Speakers - Adam Audio Artist 5 speakers
  
 The source is AIFF files and a Mytek Stereo192-DSD DAC


----------



## 552388

This unit seem fit my case, still waiting more reviews coming


----------



## hodgjy

552388 said:


> This unit seem fit my case, still waiting more reviews coming


 
  
 More reviews probably won't come because it's from a mainstream manufacturer, and audio reviewers tend to only focus on boutique stuff.
  
 But, this is the endorsement I can give about this amp: I was a tube snob for years and turned my nose at solid state amps. This is the solid state amp that lets dust collect on my tube amp collection.


----------



## ivanlyf

552388 said:


> This unit seem fit my case, still waiting more reviews coming


 
  
 May I ask what is the background / situation / context of your case? Some of us owners might share the same situation and can give you more specific opinions / recommendations.
  
 For example, you may listen mainly to classical music like me so I might be able to provide specific opinions


----------



## breizh

Hi,
  
 Father christmas brought me a beautiful Philips Fidelio X2, which is now paired with the Teac (and HRT Streamer II+ Dac)
 I was thinking that a little feedback could be interesting for some of you
 The combination is really wonderful, this X2 is a real winner
  
 If I compare with the Beyer T1, this is what I state:
  
  - The X2 clearly gives more bass than the T1 - can be easily adjusted with the damping factor on the Teac
  - The T1 has a bit more soundstage and space than the X2
  - The X2 is very clear and the midrange is very good - electric guitars are very sharp
  
 At this stage, since the X2 has more body in the bass department, I give my preference to the X2 for rock music and maybe also for some symphonic music
 The T1 remains a bit better in my opinion for other classical works, for very well recorded blues or jazz or even soft rock, because of its clarity, balanced sound and natural treble
  
 I listen mostly to classic rock music (from the first Beatles to the last ZZ Top , and I must admit that the Teac/X2 combo is amazing
  
 I can add that the X2 is also very very good from my ibasso DX50, with great bass, midrange and treble - and very easy to drive because of its 32 ohms impedance
  
 If I had to keep one between the X2 and the T1.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Let's wait a few weeks to update my opinion


----------



## ivanlyf

Why not keep both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You can switch between the 2 as and when u are bored or listening to a different genre of music


----------



## breizh

That's what i'll do


----------



## eriksson

Did anyone manage to upgrade firmware on this device? I just get an error that it can´t open the device even though I can select it as an output device in Windows.


----------



## ivanlyf

eriksson said:


> Did anyone manage to upgrade firmware on this device? I just get an error that it can´t open the device even though I can select it as an output device in Windows.


 
  
 Sorry did you get the wrong thread?
  
 As a headphone amplifier / pre-amp, there shouldn't be any firmware updates involved? Unless Opamps can be upgraded???
  
 Are you referring to the TEAC UD-501 DAC instead?


----------



## eriksson

Correct, wrong thread, I´m refering to the HA-P50, thanks


----------



## PWGuy

Honestly - how would this compare with 300ohm Senn HD600s in musicality and bass impact vs. Schiit Valhalla 2??


----------



## ESL-1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



H





pwguy said:


> Honestly - how would this compare with 300ohm Senn HD600s in musicality and bass impact vs. Schiit Valhalla 2??




Sorry as I have not had the experience to hear the Valhalla I could not answer that but can categorically state that the TEAC HA-501 makes a great match with the HD600, better than the Ray Samuels Emmerline HR-2, Musical Fidelity M1HPA, Woo WA3, Firestone Little Country 3 and modified Home Headroom I do have on hand for comparison. The impedance adjustment control is an added bonus of flexibility. My Grado PS1000e, PS500e, HiFi Man HE-500, HE-400 and vintage Grado RS-1 all sound best on the TEAC.


----------



## PWGuy

That helps, thank you! How about the Lyr or Lyr 2?


----------



## ESL-1

appleheadmay said:


> Anyone tried this amp with dynamic, low impedance closed cans? Especially D7000, TH-900, W3000ANV?
> Overpowered? More analytical or euphonic?




I have acquired a Denon AH-D7100 (successor to the 7000) and they make for a very good pairing. With the added sonic control of the five position damping knob you should be able to obtain good results with any of the above.


----------



## ESL-1

stoney said:


> Bumping this thread, seeking more comments from owners and auditioners.
> My main interests are the HD800 and HD650, although LCDs are also of interest.
> I note that this does not support balanced wiring of headphones.  So, I wonder
> if its other virtues outweigh this lack of feature.  I'm told the Senns love to run balanced.
> ...




Balanced XLR jacks on the back......


----------



## ESL-1

breizh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been owning the Teac HA-501 for few days now
> I already have a Yulong U100 and the Schiit Asgard 1 and my headphones are AKG K550 + Beyer DT880 32
> ...


----------



## Pokemonn

I also bought a TEAC HA-501. 
  
 genre: classical music
 iMac 5K iTunes ALAC16bit 44.1k and apple music
 cables: cheap RCA cables
 SACD player w DAC: Marantz SA11S3 RCA out
 headphone: Sennheiser HD800
  
 Sound just fine. high resolution and very clear and natural.
 Less harshness compare to 02 amp.
 I prefer dumping factor switched to "Low" to tame HD800s treble harshness. so dumping factor function is very usefull.
 T1 and TH900s also sound great IMO.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## TJ Max

I'm considering buying a headphone amp, and I'm interested in the HA-501, mainly because I own a matching UD-501. But I am not sure how I can tell if I really need it. I own a few smaller headphone amps already but none of this caliber. (Creative X-Fi HD, Audioquest Dragonfly, and a FiiO E-18) and the  headphone output of the UD-501.
 Regarding the UD-501, the headphone output on it seems very powerful. Despite the 100mw @ 32ohm specs, they can drive my 250 ohm Beyerdynamic T-90 pretty loudly at about %40 volume. But I understand that volume isn't the only point of an amp right? Aren't there supposed to be better benefits such as improved bass and imaging? As is the T-90s sound really good from the UD-501, but I'm curious if the  performance can be pushed more with a more powerful dedicated headphone amp. Please let me know if I should proceed.
  
 Other headphones I own are Sennheiser HD558, Bose AE2, Beyerdynamic T70p, Creative Aurvana Live 2, and PSB M4U-1.


----------



## Pokemonn

I own both UD-501 and HA-501.
 UD-501 phone out slightly sounds digital, thin, grainy too sharp too analytical compare to HA-501 class A headphone amp IMO.
 but not so big different.
  
 edit typo


----------



## breizh

I own the Ha501 and an icon audio tube amp
The Ha501 is good with my fidelio X2, my akg k550 and my dt880, but my T1 benefits a lot of the tube amp 
It gives more weight to the bass and fuller sound to the T1 and even to the k550 and dt880

From what I have read, a T90 would surely benefit of a tube amp,like the T1


----------



## reiserFS

breizh said:


> I own the Ha501 and an icon audio tube amp
> The Ha501 is good with my fidelio X2, my akg k550 and my dt880, but my T1 benefits a lot of the tube amp
> It gives more weight to the bass and fuller sound to the T1 and even to the k550 and dt880
> 
> From what I have read, a T90 would surely benefit of a tube amp,like the T1


 
 I'll have to agree on the Beyerdynamic cans. They usually pair better with tube amps as they tame their treble problems a bit.


----------



## TJ Max

The T70 has a stronger treble emphisis, but the T90s always sound realistic to me.


----------



## Orky261

Anyone have NAD D1050? Thinking of pairing the 2 together, currently I have FAD Hope VI and ultrasone pro750. As for IEM I currently have mdr ex1000 and sennheiser ie800.


----------



## TJ Max

Has anyone tested the 2nd Gen Beyerdynamic T1 with the HA-501? Could the adjusted bass response provide the punch you've been looking for?


----------



## highendhifi

Hi-just trawling the posts that I can contribute to as a newbie. I have the headphone amp and CD player and think both are criminally under represented in the media and are incredibly musical, striking a good balance between analytical and fun. I also have the McIntosh headphone amp and the Oppo and whilst I haven't done any A/B tests, I find myself underwhelmed by the Oppo and I use the TEAC more than the Mac. The Mac is a "better" amp but so it should be and really the TEAC has no right being as close as it is to the Mac. It's a bargain actually. I use Oppo PM-1, Denon ahd7000, Fostex TH900 and Audeze LCD2 as main cans and they all work very well-the Fostex in particular-full range, not too U shaped in profile, clear and musical. 
It really is a little wonder of an amp.


----------



## ESL-1

highendhifi said:


> Hi-just trawling the posts that I can contribute to as a newbie. I have the headphone amp and CD player and think both are criminally under represented in the media and are incredibly musical, striking a good balance between analytical and fun. I also have the McIntosh headphone amp and the Oppo and whilst I haven't done any A/B tests, I find myself underwhelmed by the Oppo and I use the TEAC more than the Mac. The Mac is a "better" amp but so it should be and really the TEAC has no right being as close as it is to the Mac. It's a bargain actually. I use Oppo PM-1, Denon ahd7000, Fostex TH900 and Audeze LCD2 as main cans and they all work very well-the Fostex in particular-full range, not too U shaped in profile, clear and musical.
> It really is a little wonder of an amp.




Glad to hear the word continue getting out albeit slowly just how good and very importantly how FLEXIBLE this amp is. With more than a dozen assorted amps, several in the same price league the HA-501 is more often than not my go to amp pulling excellent performance from the majority of my various headphones (check my profile). My Woo WA3 OTL often is chosen for my Beyer T1 but the TEAC depending on the music does the T1 (one of my favorite listens) very well. The five position damping factor switch really allows you to fine tune the amp to the headphone you are using.

I first heard it at American Audiophile in Lynbrook, Long Island, N.Y., the local authorized dealer and an excellent shop. My decision was made that day and within a short time I got one from them and continue to be as happy with it now almost two years later as I was the first day. One of my fussy engineer friends got one on my recommendation and it has become his main amp to drive his self modified Sennheiser HD800, HiFiMan HE560 and Grado PS500.

Check it out, unless you want to spend a good bit more money I can't see you doing better sonically in my humble opinion.

Cheers.....


----------



## hodgjy

I have the TEAC and absolutely love it. It's become my real work horse and drives everything. The only thing it lacks compared to my much more expensive tube amp is it isn't as holographic or quite as textured. But that's compared to the Trafomatic Head One, which is a holographic and textural monster.


----------



## bongieto

After months of waiting i finally got this amp to match my UD 501. Holy cow! It is really good. Paired with my X2, HE400i, and other iems, it just makes all of them sing. This amp is very much underrated. I have tried other amps twice the HA501's price but so far this one is clearly a winner. In my case, it completely complements its house mate- UD501. Aside from whats been mentioned by everybody, i believe some of the best characteristics of this amp is its left and right channel isolation, instrument separation, accurate soundstage, detail retrieval, smooth and non fatiguing. So far this is the best amp i have ever had.


----------



## ESL-1

bongieto said:


> After months of waiting i finally got this amp to match my UD 501. Holy cow! It is really good. Paired with my X2, HE400i, and other iems, it just makes all of them sing. This amp is very much underrated. I have tried other amps twice the HA501's price but so far this one is clearly a winner. In my case, it completely complements its house mate- UD501. Aside from whats been mentioned by everybody, i believe some of the best characteristics of this amp is its left and right channel isolation, instrument separation, accurate soundstage, detail retrieval, smooth and non fatiguing. So far this is the best amp i have ever had.





I agree, one of it's strongest attributes is it's spatial presentation left to right, front to back and vertically. Add an HD800 which is already very three dimensional and the results are out of head special. That said it is still my main go to amp for most of my non electrostatic phones. I enjoy mixing and matching my amps and phones but it is certainly not a neccesity with the HA-501 in the stable.


----------



## breizh

F....g good with my Fidelio X2 and my new Beyer Dt1770 ! Very clean, a little bit less midrange than my Icon audio hp8 mkii
The Teac felt a bit short with my hungry T1, but great with many others


----------



## bongieto

I agree. I never heard my Fidelio X2 as good as now hooked to my HA-501.


----------



## hodgjy

I've been saying for a few years now it's an amazing amp and very unnoticed and underrated.  Feed it a balanced signal, and it only gets better.


----------



## ESL-1

breizh said:


> F....g good with my Fidelio X2 and my new Beyer Dt1770 ! Very clean, a little bit less midrange than my Icon audio hp8 mkii
> The Teac felt a bit short with my hungry T1, but great with many others




I find I do need to get the volume control a bit higher for the T1 but never ran short even with very demanding dynamic recordings. I hope you are only finding that issue on very few recordings as the T1 sounds quite good on the TEAC in my opinion.

Enjoy...


----------



## breizh

Actually it's not that you can't reach enough volume - it's more about dynamics, better midrange, fuller sound and much more reserve of power
Did you already try a tube amp with the T1 ?


----------



## ESL-1

Now you have me thinking it is time to do a new set of comparisons........ Need to spend some T1 time with some of the changes in my amp selections..... See post below

Just need the time


----------



## ESL-1

breizh said:


> Actually it's not that you can't reach enough volume - it's more about dynamics, better midrange, fuller sound and much more reserve of power
> Did you already try a tube amp with the T1 ?





I fInd the Woo WA3 does a good job, being an OTL design it generally likes high impedance phones (it is magical with the hard to drive hybrid AKG K340). The hybrid PanAm with Gateway power supply does a very good job with the T1 and just loves most Grados, especially the GH1. Haven't had the T1 out recently so I should do a round robin of amps one night soon. I haven't tried the T1 since I upgraded the power cord on the Violectric V200. I remember the Musical Fidelity M1HPA also liked the T1. A pleasant surprise is how well the portable/transportable Fostex HP-V1 hybrid handles the T1. The Fostex definitely punches above it's weight class competing with some very nice and more expensive desktop amps, a wonderful travel companion for high fidelity in your hotel room and it complains not about high impedance phones handling all I own. Lastly will need to throw the Burson HA 160 (recent addition) and the Ray Samuels Emmeline HR-2 into the mix.....

Sounds like that will be quite a busy night.... 

Thanks and best regards,


----------



## gortman

Just curious if anyone has tried the HA-501 with a Fostex TH-X00, TH-600, or TH-900.  If so, are any of them a good pairing with the Teac?


----------



## Surlias

Just paired this with the UD-501, and it sounds amazing! I tried the HA-501 with a Schiit Modi 2 Uber initially, thinking I could save some money on the DAC, but the UD-501 just completely blows it away, hands down. Hope everyone else is enjoying their setups as much as I am!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 (Using Senn HD 650 phones)


----------



## buson160man

surlias said:


> Just paired this with the UD-501, and it sounds amazing! I tried the HA-501 with a Schiit Modi 2 Uber initially, thinking I could save some money on the DAC, but the UD-501 just completely blows it away, hands down. Hope everyone else is enjoying their setups as much as I am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  I have had my ud-501 for a couple of years now and it sometimes surprises me how good it can sound . I recently moved it to my main set up after I had to take my decco 2 in to get a jack replaced . I was at axpona and purchased a new set of siltech interconnects . Unfortunately they were so tight that they pulled the input jack contact right out of the unit . Those cardas connectors are extremely tight fitting . You have to literally force them into the rca inputs . Which is not a good thing from my experience with them .Forcing anything is not a good thing . Oh well . But as a result I had to move my ud-501 from the desktop set up to the main rig . And that has been a rewarding experience . The ud-501 is a step up from my old decco 2 when it comes to resolution . The decco 2 is a wonderfully analog like sounding dac but it does not stack up to the ud 501 for resolution . I have read things about the new ud-503 that replaces it. The general consensus seems to be it is the better dac compared to a stock ud-501 . But when you upgrade the parts in the 501 it seems to be the superior rendering . But that seems to come at a steep price for modifiers . Plus the newer unit has additional features like a preamp function the 501 lacks . I am tempted to spring for a new 503 but since I am getting my decco 2 fixed I will be holding off for awhile before buying anything to replace it .


----------



## Surlias

buson160man said:


> I have had my ud-501 for a couple of years now and it sometimes surprises me how good it can sound . I recently moved it to my main set up after I had to take my decco 2 in to get a jack replaced . I was at axpona and purchased a new set of siltech interconnects . Unfortunately they were so tight that they pulled the input jack contact right out of the unit . Those cardas connectors are extremely tight fitting . You have to literally force them into the rca inputs . Which is not a good thing from my experience with them .Forcing anything is not a good thing . Oh well . But as a result I had to move my ud-501 from the desktop set up to the main rig . And that has been a rewarding experience . The ud-501 is a step up from my old decco 2 when it comes to resolution . The decco 2 is a wonderfully analog like sounding dac but it does not stack up to the ud 501 for resolution . I have read things about the new ud-503 that replaces it. The general consensus seems to be it is the better dac compared to a stock ud-501 . But when you upgrade the parts in the 501 it seems to be the superior rendering . But that seems to come at a steep price for modifiers . Plus the newer unit has additional features like a preamp function the 501 lacks . I am tempted to spring for a new 503 but since I am getting my decco 2 fixed I will be holding off for awhile before buying anything to replace it .


 
  
 I was definitely tempted by the 503 as I am not really interested in modding and I've heard the 503 is a nice upgrade from the 501, but I was able to get the UD-501 in silver to match my HA-501 for about half the price of the UD-503 in black. The UD-503 in silver is outrageously overpriced at this time, due to availability I suppose. I got the UD-501 in silver for $575 from Amazon. The UD-503 in black is $999, while the silver model is $1500+ at this time and only available from 3rd party marketplace sellers. So yeah, it really came down to price and aesthetics for me, and I figured the 501 would be _good enough_ to satisfy me for now. Also, it made sense to pair the 501's since I figure TEAC made at least some effort to make the sound signatures complement each other.
  
 Perhaps if someday the 503 supply increases and prices become more reasonable, I will sell the UD-501 and upgrade, maybe if they release an HA-503 someday to go with it.
  

 The little guy on top is a Pro-Ject Head Box, connected to the analog Rec Out from my surround sound system for gaming and TV, using a pair of Senn HD 598. Just picked it up a few days ago, swapping it in place of a Schiit Vali 2 (which I didn't care for, at least for movies & games, maybe it is better for music). So far, I'm very pleased with the Head Box's performance in TV and gaming.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

Hello guys, I agree on most been said at this tread, and it's a pleasure reading your posts since not so many from audiophile community realize the potential and price/quality ratio of both HA-501 or UD-501, and especially the synergy they have as a combo.
One thing bothers me, though. What is the purpose of HA-501s' XLR balanced inputs, without balanced headphone outs? Should we consider this semi/ not fully balanced rig? And lastly, is there any sonic improvement of the balanced connection apropo other connections? I hooked them up with Audioquest Colorado DBS XLRs, btw.


----------



## deafdoorknob

hodgjy said:


> I wrote a review about this amp.  You can read it here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/teac-ha-501-b-dual-monaural-headphone-amplifier/reviews/10925




a much belated thank you for your comprehensive review! Had mine for a month so far, and really appreciating how it "gets out of the way".


----------



## ESL-1

I very much agree with the pertinent points of the review, very good summation of the HA-501's many attributes. It is quite the chameleon. Matches very well with the majority of my dynamic phones.


----------



## plsvn

hi
  
 think monday I'll gift myself this amplifier 
 question: should I bother buying XLR interconnects (the DAC I'll be using it with, a Metrum Hex, has XLR outs) or RCAs are fine and it doesn't actually make a difference?
  
 thanks


----------



## LinuxmasterD

It makes a difference, in my opinion.I have the Teac UD-501 as a dac, and can switch between XLR2 or XLR3 pin hot.
XLRs are what pro guys would use, and I can clearly hear the difference. I'm using AQ Colorado.


----------



## plsvn

ok, thanks 
  
 ... "Colorado"? Can't see those on Audioquest's site :-/
 just out of curiosity, though: I'm not going there. MacKenzie (or *maybe* Yukon) is where I'll stop


----------



## LinuxmasterD

Yes, they're older model, think discontinued now. They were next step up from Columbia. Happy hunting, though, check Pangea and Wireworld, too.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

P.S. - Not to rain on your party, but if you own a Metrum, than I think HA-501, although a big fighter and price/performance value, is not up to the task. You'll be better off with the likes of SPL Phonitor 2 or Bryston BHA. Just my 5 cents.


----------



## ESL-1

plsvn said:


> hi
> 
> think monday I'll gift myself this amplifier
> question: should I bother buying XLR interconnects (the DAC I'll be using it with, a Metrum Hex, has XLR outs) or RCAs are fine and it doesn't actually make a difference?
> ...




Congratulations, I am sure you will be happy with the results. Very flexible, discreet Class A topography, very wide and open soundspace and depth. Quite neutral in my opinion and the five position damping control works well.

Are you buying it new or second hand? I am in the N.Y. Long Island area and bought mine locally at American Audiophile who is an authorized dealer has been there for many years, a very interesting store.

Please keep us posted on initial impressions and as you get some time on it, especially if it is a new one.

Enjoy the journey,


----------



## LinuxmasterD

Yeah, I knew I shouldn't recomend other amps at a HA-501 thread, but the fact remains that Hex owners should look at the $1600-$2000 tier amps. Again, in my opinion, there's nothing on the market from $1200 below to beat HA-501.


----------



## plsvn

linuxmasterd said:


> P.S. - Not to rain on your party, but if you own a Metrum, than I think HA-501, although a big fighter and price/performance value, is not up to the task. You'll be better off with the likes of SPL Phonitor 2 or Bryston BHA. Just my 5 cents.


 

 yes, I know. but must confess I'm not really and HP guy  (... if not on the go) so I better start with this Teac and see
 bookmarked the Phonitor, though  thanks


----------



## plsvn

esl-1 said:


> Are you buying it new or second hand? I am in the N.Y. Long Island area and bought mine locally at American Audiophile who is an authorized dealer has been there for many years, a very interesting store.


 
  
 Still don't know: Monday I'll visit an official Teac dealer's shop here nearby (Milan, Italy) and look at both a silver ex-demo and a brand new black unit
 price is good even on the brand new one


----------



## gonzalo05

Hello everyone, just wondering what to set my ud501 xlr output to ha501. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

Depends on your budget, Pangea has nice model for $89.95, from there sky is a limit (didn't mean AQ Sky)


----------



## plsvn

very first few minutes with this amplifier 
  
 dedicated Mac mini running Roon > Metrum Hex dac (USB in) > Teac HA-501 (RCA in) > B&O H6 headphones
  
 good+ detail (not at all clinical, as I did read somewhere and was worried about)
 damping knob works indeed! still unsure if, with these 32Ohm headphones, I like it better on "mid" or halfway between mid and low
 what I wasn't expecting at all is... a "quite" warm-ish sound signature :-/  (hope it cools down with burn-in. probably better, and open back, headphones would help here ;-p )
 and... "quite" bassy too :-|
  
  
 dead quiet even with volume cranked up all the way (and nothing playing, obviously  )


----------



## plsvn

oh... btw... mine has, on the back, a further  on/off switch for "Power Saving mode"
 haven't seen it in any picture before. not even on Teac product page
  
 according to the user manual if enabled it will turn the unit off after 30-45 minutes no audio is coming in
 then you have to use the front on/off switch to turn it off, first, then on again :rolleyes:
  
 opted for off


----------



## willowbrook

Damn, I really want this amp now. I hope I can eventually get one  Can't wait to pair with my mojo.


----------



## plsvn

ok, went from RCA to XLR between dac and amplifier and... everything, instantly, "opened up" and "tightened". every trace of "softness" is gone, everything has more punch and there's a whole lot more more of fine detail
  
  *WOW*!!! 
  
  
 I'm using Kimber Timbre, as in my main (non HP) system


----------



## 147JK

Question about this amp.. does disconnecting headphones affect the line-out function, ie, does line-out work whether there are phones connected or not?
  
 Thanks (I couldn't find the answer to this in the users manual)


----------



## plsvn

not sure as I have nothing connected there, though I believe it does as there's a three positions (Vari, Fix and Off) switch, on the back


----------



## 147JK

Interesting.  So, if the switch is set to Variable and headphones are plugged in, then the volume control will adjust both the phones and the line-out volumes at the same time.  Does that sound right..?


----------



## plsvn

yes: it *should* work that way (again: not sure as I never tried)


----------



## ESL-1

147jk said:


> Question about this amp.. does disconnecting headphones affect the line-out function, ie, does line-out work whether there are phones connected or not?
> 
> Thanks (I couldn't find the answer to this in the users manual)




I use the fixed out to daisy chain the signal to another group of amps. Unplugging the headphone mutes the headphone out of the TEAC but does not effect the fixed output in any way.


----------



## 147JK

esl-1 said:


> I use the fixed out to daisy chain the signal to another group of amps. Unplugging the headphone mutes the headphone out of the TEAC but does not effect the fixed output in any way.


 

 That sounds ideal - thank you.


----------



## MightyT

very natural sounding dac/amp combo to me but sometimes a bit boring sounding due to flat sounding


----------



## hodgjy

mightyt said:


> very natural sounding dac/amp combo to me but sometimes a bit boring sounding due to flat sounding


 
 The HA-501 is only an amp. The UD-501 is both an amp and a DAC. Yes, the UD is reported to be a little flat, but the HA is by far the best solid state amp I've ever heard.


----------



## mr.khali

Has anyone compared this amp to the Oppo HA-1?


----------



## dyavuz

​If only the HA-501 had a remote control...


----------



## buson160man

I have been using my ud501 dac as my primary dac since my decco two had a brief encounter with a cardas rca cable(not good) . It is a pretty decent dac even as a stock unit. Much more resolving than my peachtree decco 2. But as an amp I have found a very stellar mate in my recapped vintage concept 16.5 monster receiver from the late 1970s. It is not exactly portable at 62 pounds but it makes one hell of a headphone amp for any headphone that I can imagine. This monster delivers some serious horsepower for driving headphones. I am very confident that it can more than hold its own against just about any big boy headphone amp. This beast boasts two seven amp fuses for its dual mono outputs.


----------



## 147JK

Is anyone using the UD-301 together with the HA-501?   I know a few places used to be sell these together as a "package".  Seems like this would be a very nice combination.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

Has anyone tried to replace the Muses8920 with lets say, 01 or 02?
Would that work, and are the opamps on HA-501 socketed or soldered to the board?


----------



## LinuxmasterD

Anyone?


----------



## FiGuY1017

Wow just received my ha501s very special amp very dynamic/airy compared to my heron 5. Both amazing amps.


----------



## FiGuY1017

I really feel that there are many in the headfi world missing out on a incredible amp.  I mean.. if transparency/musicality/air/prat is your thing.. maybe short on power but big on heart/soul.


----------



## DavidA

FiGuY1017 said:


> I really feel that there are many in the headfi world missing out on a incredible amp.  I mean.. if transparency/musicality/air/prat is your thing.. maybe short on power but big on heart/soul.



Agree that the HA-501 is under appreciated here on Head-fi, I got to use one from a friend and its an impressive amp, I have too many others to make buying one an option at the moment but its one of the amps I have always considered since hearing it a few years ago.


----------



## Groot Geluid

For some months now have I been using the UD-501 DAC with the HD-501, mostly with the Fostex Th-900. A super combination. The combo I also use professionally to edit classical music in DXD and when the DAC locks to the workstation via USB, it proved very stable. Listening via the headphone out on the DAC the sound via the Fostex is a bit thin and the highs a bit harsh, compared to the sound out of the HD-501. Then the sound is full warm and detailed without undue emphasis.


----------



## AlexRoma (Jul 28, 2017)

Still haven't found the response regards the ability of this AMP to drive Sennheiser HD800/HD800s .
The T1 synergy criticism made me doubt should I go for TEAC HA-501 for HD800s or should I raise the budget.

Is there anybody who had compared TEAC-HA501 and Sennhesier HDVA 600 amp in terms of dynamism and synergy on HD800/HD800s ?

Can I pick HA-501 with confindence or i should increase the budget for a balanced monster amp for HD800s ? (don't want tube amp in my house).

DAC is an RME BabyFace Pro audio interface.
Scope - classical music, modern classics with vocals, pop music mixing.
Requirements - as close to natural sound as possible, no need of analytical, dry presentation - life-like is my target.

Please help, by amp budget is below 1000$ (second hand also accepted)


----------



## DavidA

AlexRoma said:


> Still haven't found the response regards the ability of this AMP to drive Sennheiser HD800/HD800s .
> The T1 synergy criticism made me doubt should I go for TEAC-HA501 for HD800s or should I raise the budget.
> 
> Is there anybody who had compared TEAC-HA501 and Sennhesier HDVA 600 amp in terms of dynamism and synergy on HD800/HD800s ?
> ...


Its been a while since I heard the HD800 with the HA-501 but it was a nice pairing, one of the better ones if you don't want to get involved with tubes.  Other SS gear that you might want to look at are the Hugo/Hugo2, Liquid Carbon, and Audio GD Master 11.  If you really don't want tubes I'd suggest the HD800S and T1 gen2 over the HD800 and T1 gen1.


----------



## AlexRoma (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you  *DavidA*

I am sorry for not mentioning my budget -> *Below 1000$ amp *.
I can get HA-501 for 700$ this is why I was so interested about this thread. 

And yes, HD800*S* is the way to go. Anything more bright then my current AKG K712 is already analytical and not life-like (K702, K7XX, Q701 - too analytical for my needs).


----------



## LinuxmasterD

AlexRoma said:


> Thank you  *DavidA*
> 
> I am sorry for not mentioning my budget -> *Below 1000$ amp *.
> I can get HA-501 for 700$ this is why I was so interested about this thread.
> ...



 Owned the HA-501, liked the sound with HD800 to the point. I think HA-501 does not have the resolution and clarity for HD800. It has power and some dynamics for them, though. It wasn't the dac that was limiting it's capabilities, but the amp itself, I A/B it from Teac UD-503, and Lynx Hilo, with similar results. My recomendation, go balanced with HD800. I listen to HD800 exclusively on Mjolnir (1, w/o tubes), from Lynx Hilo, fully balanced path. You can find Mjolnir 1 from $500 - $750 online. I checked many amps till I found Mjolnir. You'll get highs without a trace of sibilance, low end improves drastically, and overall balance is ideal for HD800,IMMO. I also blamed HD800 for their shortcomings on SE amps, till I heard them in balanced on Mjolnir. They DON'T have any sibilance or lack of bass, if you pair them carefully. Now, you gonna need a very solid dac, too, and buy balanced cables. But, once you listen to them in balanced, you'll never go back. Amps I tried (and failed): Marantz HD-DAC1, Oppo HA-1, Teac HA-501, Burson Conductor, Headroom Little, and so on. Of course, you can go balanced with Auralic, but I don't feel the sweetnes of Mjolnir with them, let alone the price difference. It's up to you.


----------



## DavidA

LinuxmasterD said:


> Owned the HA-501, liked the sound with HD800 to the point. I think HA-501 does not have the resolution and clarity for HD800. It has power and some dynamics for them, though. It wasn't the dac that was limiting it's capabilities, but the amp itself, I A/B it from Teac UD-503, and Lynx Hilo, with similar results. My recomendation, go balanced with HD800. I listen to HD800 exclusively on Mjolnir (1, w/o tubes), from Lynx Hilo, fully balanced path. You can find Mjolnir 1 from $500 - $750 online. I checked many amps till I found Mjolnir. You'll get highs without a trace of sibilance, low end improves drastically, and overall balance is ideal for HD800,IMMO. I also blamed HD800 for their shortcomings on SE amps, till I heard them in balanced on Mjolnir. They DON'T have any sibilance or lack of bass, if you pair them carefully. Now, you gonna need a very solid dac, too, and buy balanced cables. But, once you listen to them in balanced, you'll never go back. Amps I tried (and failed): Marantz HD-DAC1, Oppo HA-1, Teac HA-501, Burson Conductor, Headroom Little, and so on. Of course, you can go balanced with Auralic, but I don't feel the sweetnes of Mjolnir with them, let alone the price difference. It's up to you.



Balanced is not everything, I've heard my HD800 from a Liquid Glass, Liquid Gold, Master 11, and MHA-100 which all have both balanced and SE output, there was no difference between them.  Its the design of the amp that is what needs to be considered and there are some manufactures of amps that don't think balanced is better either.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

DavidA said:


> Balanced is not everything, I've heard my HD800 from a Liquid Glass, Liquid Gold, Master 11, and MHA-100 which all have both balanced and SE output, there was no difference between them.  Its the design of the amp that is what needs to be considered and there are some manufactures of amps that don't think balanced is better either.



Oh, no, my intention wasn't to steer you in balanced, or any direction. Just my opinion, it doesn't have to mean anything to anyone. What if I told you that I think that HD800 on Mjolnir are more exciting and overall better listen than Audeze LCD-3? Or that literally nothing comes nowhere near to AT ATH-W5000 rendition of Allan Teylors' Wheel Of Fortune?
And few hundreds other songs. They were brutally dismissed and ridiculed by David Mahler and his iconic Battle Of The Flagships. For both this IMMO's I'd be probably attacked from to many directions that I'm able to turn. Doesn't matter. Every art is as subjective as the person involved. 
Now back to Teac HA-501, not to insult the tread. 
I owned the HA-501/UD-501 combo for a year, exploring their capabilities and more so, their synergy. In their respected price range, they ARE one of the most intersting sounding amp/dac combos, with an accent on HA-501, as a better part of the equation. Furthermore, I think if Teac opted to include Mosfets instead of op-amps (Muses), the HA-501 would be reaching much higher the audio ladder. In any case, I still consider them an audiophile products, just not summit level. Again, the only standard you should employ, is how much their sound pleasures your ears. That's all.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

LinuxmasterD said:


> Oh, no, my intention wasn't to steer you in balanced, or any direction. Just my opinion, it doesn't have to mean anything to anyone. What if I told you that I think that HD800 on Mjolnir are more exciting and overall better listen than Audeze LCD-3? Or that literally nothing comes nowhere near to AT ATH-W5000 rendition of Allan Teylors' Wheel Of Fortune?
> And few hundreds other songs. They were brutally dismissed and ridiculed by David Mahler and his iconic Battle Of The Flagships. For both this IMMO's I'd be probably attacked from to many directions that I'm able to turn. Doesn't matter. Every art is as subjective as the person involved.
> Now back to Teac HA-501, not to insult the tread.
> I owned the HA-501/UD-501 combo for a year, exploring their capabilities and more so, their synergy. In their respected price range, they ARE one of the most intersting sounding amp/dac combos, with an accent on HA-501, as a better part of the equation. Furthermore, I think if Teac opted to include Mosfets instead of op-amps (Muses), the HA-501 would be reaching much higher the audio ladder. In any case, I still consider them an audiophile products, just not summit level. Again, the only standard you should employ, is how much their sound pleasures your ears. That's all.




P.S. In a somewhat (but not really) unrelated matter, one can't help but wonder, why would Senn, the maker of HD800, not only recommend, but insist on balanced drive for them, producing 2 (two) amps, specialy engeneered for HD800, HDVD800 (w/ dac) and HDV600, (w/o dac), both, hmm.. balanced?
But hey, again, it's up to you, an individual audioohile listener, to decide. And that's the ONLY rule and law in this business. End of story.


----------



## NDonchev

Hello, I listened to the Teac HA-501 in a shop this weekend along with the Violectric HPA V200 and Violectric HPA V281. I used the Fiio X3 II as a DAC and Sennheiser HD800S headphones. Long-story-short, I bought the Teac.

Any of the amps I have tried was a significant improvement over the Fiio X3 II alone. I liked the most the HPA V281, but only when using the balanced headphone cable. In my opinion, it had better soundstage and clarity. On Tundra by Amber Rubarth, the percussion hits sounded like they are somewhere far in space, totally unrestricted. On the unbalanced and other amps, it was again amazing soundstage but more restricted. Anyway, let's not forget that the HPA V281 costs about 2000 euro, which is a lot more than the other options and far out of my budget.

So, compared to the highly praised Violectric HPA V200 I liked the Teac more. It's more musical and engaging and generally, it's more enjoyable to me. On top of that, the HA-501 is half the price of the HPA V200. I'm totally satisfied with the Teac for now. I don't have extensive experience with amps, but in my opinion the Teac is a great sounding amp and a great match for the HD800S.


----------



## ESL-1

NDonchev said:


> Hello, I listened to the Teac HA-501 in a shop this weekend along with the Violectric HPA V200 and Violectric HPA V281. I used the Fiio X3 II as a DAC and Sennheiser HD800S headphones. Long-story-short, I bought the Teac.
> 
> Any of the amps I have tried was a significant improvement over the Fiio X3 II alone. I liked the most the HPA V281, but only when using the balanced headphone cable. In my opinion, it had better soundstage and clarity. On Tundra by Amber Rubarth, the percussion hits sounded like they are somewhere far in space, totally unrestricted. On the unbalanced and other amps, it was again amazing soundstage but more restricted. Anyway, let's not forget that the HPA V281 costs about 2000 euro, which is a lot more than the other options and far out of my budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## NDonchev (Apr 2, 2018)

ESL-1 thanks, actually you are one of the main people that influenced me to try the Teac based on your posts and reviews.

I bought it new. I hope I'll hear an improvement in sound with time as you are saying.


----------



## ESL-1 (Apr 2, 2018)

NDonchev said:


> ESL-1 thanks, actually you are one of the main people that influenced me to try the Teac based on your posts and reviews.
> 
> I bought it new. I hope I'll hear an improvement in sound with time as you are saying.



Being of the "I believe in break in" camp I recommend keeping some sort of record of your playtime and at certain time intervals play a favorite or two reference tracks.  I am glad you are liking the TEAC fresh out of the box.  Keep us posted and enjoy.

ESL-1


----------



## kingofzero

Does this unit has variable output impedance, what levels are there?

It is described as being "Dual Monaural", how does this impact sound? I would be using this amp for games as well so if I'm curious if this might have an affect on positional audio.


----------



## Bern2 (Jul 17, 2018)

kingofzero said:


> Does this unit has variable output impedance, what levels are there?
> 
> It is described as being "Dual Monaural", how does this impact sound? I would be using this amp for games as well so if I'm curious if this might have an affect on positional audio.


I can't speak for how the dual mono stages affects the sound (it does have a very quiet noise floor), I can say that the damping does have an effect ..most noticeable on my Nighthawks.  Certainly improved how the bass is handled. 

Bern

Position Headphone Impedance Damping Factor
HIGH at 32 ohms DF=76
* at 64 ohms DF=98
MID at 120 ohms DF=97
* at 300 ohms DF=115
LOW at 600 ohms DF=118


----------



## TJ Max

The most expensive headphone amp I every bought was $1,650. And that was supposed to be an upgrade from a 1,550 headphone amp. I've explored a few others, and though I really enjoyed them, The Teac HA-501 is the amp I keep returning to. Its power, detail and authority out performs much more expensive headphone amps in my opinion. The amp was initially $850 when I first got it. But it can be found new these days for about $500. I highly recommend it. I just wish it had a XLR output to match its input.


----------



## Bern2

TJ Max said:


> The most expensive headphone amp I every bought was $1,650. And that was supposed to be an upgrade from a 1,550 headphone amp. I've explored a few others, and though I really enjoyed them, The Teac HA-501 is the amp I keep returning to. Its power, detail and authority out performs much more expensive headphone amps in my opinion. The amp was initially $850 when I first got it. But it can be found new these days for about $500. I highly recommend it. I just wish it had a XLR output to match its input.


I"ve seen it on ebay for just over 300.  I bought it used for 500 here on head-fi and have been happy with the purchase.

Bern


----------



## ESL-1

I have a number of amps but also find the HA-501 a go to for many of my headphones.  Spacious and a bit of a chameleon.


----------



## Vergil

Hi, anyone knows how the UD-503 as an amp compares to the HA-501? I already have the HA-501, I was looking at the UD-503 as a DAC upgrade, however people say that the amp section of the UD-503 is heavily upgraded from the UD-501. Is it better than the HA-501? Or I should keep my HA-501 and use it together with the UD-503?


----------



## housekrl

Just bought a HA 501 from a fellow head-fier for under $300. Figured if I didn't like it, I could get my money back. I've been a tube guy for years. Just never liked most SS amps. Always thought they were too clinical. Could care less about measurements. When I started reading about this amp I thought it might compliment my WA6. Holy crap, I love this amp. It's detailed, but not clinical or sterile. It has a warmth that is a lot like my WA6, especially when I turn the damping on low. However, I prefer the damping on high. Feed from an Audio gd DAC19, and Hifiman Ananda as hp of choice, it sounds absolutely breathtaking. This is the SS I've been wanting to hear all these years.


----------



## xamastrok

Hello, I know that this is a long thread, but do you know where I can get a HA-501 in Europe, new or used? 

I have the TEAC NT-505 and I am very satisfied from the network player and DAC sections, and although its headphone output is definitely not bad, I would like something deeper and a bit less fatiguing. I would also like to play it safe and match the headphone amp from the same company, which also matches in style.

Thank you.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

xamastrok said:


> Hello, I know that this is a long thread, but do you know where I can get a HA-501 in Europe, new or used?
> 
> I have the TEAC NT-505 and I am very satisfied from the network player and DAC sections, and although its headphone output is definitely not bad, I would like something deeper and a bit less fatiguing. I would also like to play it safe and match the headphone amp from the same company, which also matches in style.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello there. Well, this thread was opened for a reason, since the 501 was really good at the time. But (as always), time went by. Right now, in my humble opinion, it's just obsolete. Since than, I went through several dacs and dac/amp options, and now I own Lynx Hilo.
There's just no f...ing comparison. Stay away from 501 at this age and time. It's a beautifull relic, but a relic no doubt. Price wise, you have sooo many way better options right now. Sad, but true.


----------



## hodgjy

LinuxmasterD said:


> Hello there. Well, this thread was opened for a reason, since the 501 was really good at the time. But (as always), time went by. Right now, in my humble opinion, it's just obsolete. Since than, I went through several dacs and dac/amp options, and now I own Lynx Hilo.
> There's just no f...ing comparison. Stay away from 501 at this age and time. It's a beautifull relic, but a relic no doubt. Price wise, you have sooo many way better options right now. Sad, but true.


Vacuum tubes are obsolete but they can still sound amazing. I assure you there’s nothing obsolete with the HA-501 except the meaningless SINAD obsession from ASR that implies anything from Topping is the most advanced technology ever.


----------



## LinuxmasterD

hodgjy said:


> Vacuum tubes are obsolete but they can still sound amazing. I assure you there’s nothing obsolete with the HA-501 except the meaningless SINAD obsession from ASR that implies anything from Topping is the most advanced technology ever.


That's completely OK. At the end of the day, it's all personal. I dare not to impose my opinion to nobody.
The thing is, I'm not talking about Topping, aldough they have few very good sounding amps and dacs. You know that 501 is more expensive, either. My point is, that in 501's price range, today, there is a pletora of choices, that not by me, but by absolute majority of users and critics, are way better than 501. I'm talking about cost/quality ratio. In comparison to my iBasso DX90 dap even, 501 sounds muffled and foggy. Won't compare it to Lynx Hilo  or anything else newer in that class. Now, that being said, there's also pairing. 501's veil may come handy with, let's say HD800, but than again you'll lose their purpose. I liked 501with Focal Elear the best.
Now, that being said, it's all in your head and ears. I listen to DarkVoice 336SE, and enjoy its sound to this day. And 501 does have a kinda tubby sound, so if you enjoy its signiture, none of this matters.


----------



## hodgjy

LinuxmasterD said:


> That's completely OK. At the end of the day, it's all personal. I dare not to impose my opinion to nobody.
> The thing is, I'm not talking about Topping, aldough they have few very good sounding amps and dacs. You know that 501 is more expensive, either. My point is, that in 501's price range, today, there is a pletora of choices, that not by me, but by absolute majority of users and critics, are way better than 501. I'm talking about cost/quality ratio. In comparison to my iBasso DX90 dap even, 501 sounds muffled and foggy. Won't compare it to Lynx Hilo  or anything else newer in that class. Now, that being said, there's also pairing. 501's veil may come handy with, let's say HD800, but than again you'll lose their purpose. I liked 501with Focal Elear the best.
> Now, that being said, it's all in your head and ears. I listen to DarkVoice 336SE, and enjoy its sound to this day. And 501 does have a kinda tubby sound, so if you enjoy its signiture, none of this matters.


Something must have been wrong with the HA-501 that you heard because I assure you there is nothing foggy about it. It's very clear and detailed, but it does impart a hint of class A warmth. You will never confuse it with a tube amp.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Nov 21, 2021)

hodgjy said:


> Something must have been wrong with the HA-501 that you heard because I assure you there is nothing foggy about it. It's very clear and detailed, but it does impart a hint of class A warmth. You will never confuse it with a tube amp.




I've had my Teac HA-501 for several months (it's a NOS unit that was purchased by the original owner in 2019, and  purchased from him by me  this past summer).  The HA-501 has a nice smooth sound to it that allows for hours of fatigue free listening.  It also runs my planar and dynamic headphones quite well.  Its objective performance 
in the modern day lags behind many headphones amplifiers that cost a fraction of its original retail price.  (Around $850 in 2013).  However, in my experience, it sounds 
significantly better than many of these headphone amp's.  For example,  I have a JDS Labs Atom which at $99 easily outperforms the HA-501 objectively.   Yet,  I much prefer
the sound of the HA-501.   The Atom is a very good amp for the money,  but in my experience, it can sound a bit fatiguing after awhile; which the HA-501 does not.

I paid a total as delivered price of $325 for my HA-501, which I consider to be an excellent value.


----------

